# Can you mix CAS Latency?



## FatManSam

Currently in my system I have 4GB 2x2G CMX4GX3M2A1600C8 XMP

Link: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-...600)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-8-8-8-24-xmp-165v

And some of the games/programmes I use really eat up into that and quite frankly 4GB is just not enough :/

The RAM linked above has a CAS Latency of 8, and I've found some Corsair XMS RAM that is the same except for the CAS Latency is 9 and is nearly £20 cheaper. Does it matter about mixing different Latency's?


----------



## konsole

no the different latencies and timings and all that doesnt mean the memory wont work together.  The only things that will make the memory not work is if the memory is not compatible with the motherboard, or your using more then one different type of memory (DDR2 with DDR3 etc.).  However having memory sticks that are all exactly the same is ideal because memory with different minor specifications will make the memory as a whole function as slow as the slowest memory at best.  Remember that your computer runs as slow as the slowest core component, so you can have an amazing machine, except the processor is super slow, and everything will run slow.  With such a minor difference in latency you won't notice any difference then if you had an exact pair.  There will be a difference but not enough to be noticeable.


----------



## salvage-this

It is ok to mix them.  It _should_ default to the timings of the slower RAM just like what konsole mentioned.  If it doesn't you will need to set the timings and voltages manually in the BIOS.  Not really a problem.  And don't worry about using a slower CAS Latency.  You will not be able to notice the difference between 8 and 9.  Of course, you could always OC the timings of the newer pair to the old set


----------

